# Is AIS stuck?



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

I've been following the Hoegh Trident because it's got a vehicle aboard I'm awaiting for, to be unloaded at Southampton, due there 14th Oct. 
For some reason the AIS position seems to have stuck at the ships position on the 13th.
Anybody notice the Same problem or is it just me?
Or has somebody forgotten to switch 'sender' on?


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

Just checked on Marinetraffic for you Gordy - she's presently in Le Havre, ETA Soton 2000 UTC tonight.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Willie, thought my computer was acting up. 

So she's late then! 1st time since I started tracking her from Suez.

PS I've just checked my AIS it's updated to show what you've just told me, maybe it's been getting maintenance


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Gordy

Southampton VTS has Hoegh Trident arriving tomorrow 16th October at 0430 to berth 44.


----------



## valvanuz (Feb 4, 2012)

I have her docked in le Havre as well.

A few hints: 
- On many AIS tracking softwares, you can filter-out docked or moored ships or, depending on ship types. Make sure you do not have an active filter somewhere.
- Also on most free AIS tracking services, coverage is made from shore based stations. If a ship is more than 40-50 miles out, it can disappear from coverage. For example, no coverage between Finistera, Spain and Britanny, France. Even in the North Sea, with the low shores of Netherlands, you can loose coverage quickly.
- Finally, not all AIS tracking providers use the same stations, so try a couple of them and a missing ship with a provider may appear with another one.
I use:
http://shipfinder.co/
http://www.marinetraffic.com/
http://www.vesselfinder.com/
http://www.shipfinder.com/


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Of course there is also the AIS service offered on this honourable site as well!


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

and

some ports require AIS to be turned off (mainly tankers though) and some stations drop the ship if it hasn't moved for a while


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the help and hints.

Here's the story.

We put a deposit on a Ford Freda (re badged Mazda Bongo) to be imported by a company outside Stirling and converted to a campervan. For fun I contacted the company to see if they knew the name on the ship carrying it. They had it right there, and so I managed to spot it it on AIS just as it left the Malacca Straits, but only picked it up again as it left Beirut. I also got the sailing schedule and she arrived and departed exactly as shown, until Le Havre!
Annoyingly she was in Newcastle days ago but our van is scheduled to be offloaded at Southampton.
The excitement is building as this is a new venture for us as we find more ways to spend the kids inheritance (Bounce)
I wonder if the ship had problems in France.


----------

